# My inkwells



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2017)

Whether it's because of their compact size, their thickness, or their shapes, inkwells seem able to survive some ridiculously harsh conditions. Here are some I've found in dumps, excavations, berms, and even on the surface of empty lots. Stoneware, umbrella, cone, and reel styles here. Would love to dig a "turtle" (aka "igloo") style. Still searching.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice lineup!  I've always loved inks.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Nice lineup!  I've always loved inks.


Thanks! Any day I find one is a win.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 18, 2017)

Very nice.  Luuuvvv inks.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Very nice.  Luuuvvv inks.


Thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 18, 2018)

Some of my more recently dug inkwells... The stoneware ink I found today.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 20, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Very nice!


Thx!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 23, 2018)

RelicRaker said:


> Some of my more recently dug inkwells... The stoneware ink I found today.
> View attachment 182527


So do Levi Garrett old brown snuff bottles most inks tuff as heck  to 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsdigger (Apr 25, 2018)

RelicRacker , Well we'll have to talk some time. Just a portion of mine some dug some bought. But a lot came from my Mom and Date who would buy them and give them to me during Christmas and Birthdays over many years. These have been in my collection for 20 years. The 1900 Carter's, Sanford, etcetera. The majority of the inks are whittle inks probably European.


----------

